# Autocruise Peugeot radio reception



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi 

Has any one found a good way of getting good radio reception? My Autocruise radio is unuseable when we are travelling. I am told the aerial may be in the passengers side mirror. Is there an easy fix to this?


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone?

I am having the same problem!

Rusty


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

and me, but i think the only answer is to fit another


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You could try fitting a new aerial in the piller between the windscreen and door and forget about the one in the mirror, thats what Burstner have done with ours and it works very well.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i wish i had stuck to dragracing its cheaper than trying to have fun with a m/home everytime i use this xxxx of xxxx it costs me loads of money,it would not be so bad if it had not cost so much.
it was new in december.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

similar topic here including my comments

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63260.html


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

today i fitted an aerial to the front passengers wing and now it has cured the problem .the cost £6.99 such a simple cure


----------

